# Song about an evil Jack-in-the-box



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Just heard this and thought others here may enjoy it. Jack from MC Elemental, a song (rap) about a Jack-in-the-box (and other toys) that comes to life. He provides the download link in the blog post below.

MySpace.com Blogs - A little something for the steampunks - Elemental: free albums for all! MySpace Blog

Main page: Elemental: free albums for all! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for pointing this out! Elemental has some other tunes/raps that I like, as well (I'm enjoying a lot of the creative endeavors the Steampunk community is turning out as of late). But of course, creepy, child-stealing toys make for a nice topic.


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah it's a good song. Jack-in-the-box (and other toys) that comes to life makes me think about my life much more. I lived a toys life - i thinks it's a exactly words about my life, hehe i learned by heart the raps. I love it. thanks u so much for this post


----------

